# Bitten-SJP



## ms.marymac (Jun 8, 2007)

Has anyone checked these out? I saw a few pieces online and there were a couple of cute things. 


I saw that a few pieces had made it to ebay...which is funny because whoever listed them completely ignored the whole point of the line-nothing over $20.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Saw it at Steve & Barry's, not badstuff really.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 8, 2007)

saw it on tv today.  nice collection.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 8, 2007)

I guess missBomBchelle and I are probably going to see at the Block in Orange.


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 13, 2007)

the stuff is actually really cute. I went three today and there was definitely an armload.. and when I got up the register and got my total, I was pleasantly surprised.

edited to add:  this stuff is 'the basics'  nothing terribly quirky or what have you, so if thats what you're expecting, you'll be disappointed...however, that said, the quality for the price is pretty decent. we'll see how it holds up tho- Im pretty mean to my poor clothes...


----------

